# Sticky  Dog Food Recall Alert List



## aprilb

Can we have a sticky on this? The "Dog Food Advisor" website has a "Dog Food Recall Alert List". They will notify you by e-mail(it's free) of any food recalls. To sign up:

Get Critical Dog Food Recall Alerts by Email


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Thanks for the link April. I do homecook but want to use Fromm's canned food on the occaision I don't have the time to do so. This will be useful for me and anyone I know with pets.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------

